# Boulder Creek: Tree Blocking full width



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Heads up on Boulder Creek.
Big (20"+ dia) tree fully blocking Boulder Creek.
80 yards above 9th St Bridge.
Slow water/eddy just above blockage.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Water is slow now but might not be so slow once the creek gets cranking.

How about the ladder above Buttress? Did that ever get taken care of?


----------



## FeralDirtbag (Apr 3, 2015)

I was just scouting this myself. I posted a photo and made a WARNING/HAZARD comment on American Whitewater at the link below. 

Go your way in safety! 

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/River/detail/id/2881/


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks, did not think to post on AW.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone reported this to the city? You can already see the pile of tubbers jammed up behind that tree once the weather gets warmer.

You would think Boulder would want to remove it unless the homeless are using it as a bridge.


----------



## FeralDirtbag (Apr 3, 2015)

I ran the creek yesterday (SAT 06/11/2016). 

The tree/hazard has been removed from Boulder Creek! 

ENJOY!!!


----------

